
Ask HN: Has Linux become too easy to use ? - vineet7kumar
Do you also feel that the new Linux distros, in the race of getting popular among the masses have become too easy to use, too heavy on the hardware and no more offer the hard - do it yourself way of learning?
======
anigbrowl
No. There is nothing virtuous about it being difficult. If you need to feel
clever, write some code.

~~~
vineet7kumar
Agreed. There is of course nothing virtuous about anything being difficult. I
personally just feel that Linux has its charm in its rawness. No offence meant
!!!

------
stonemetal
Who really enjoys futzing with their computer all day because the OS is so
totally broken that they can't get work(or play) done? Really why would you
want to spend six weeks configuring X so that you can have a usable system for
two weeks before the next upgrade comes along and breaks your config file.

No thanks I'll take Ubuntu that gets out of the way and lets me play with
whatever I find interesting over that configure arcana crap.

~~~
javert
That's not really an accurate depiction of [insert all other distros besides
Ubuntu].

~~~
stonemetal
It directly speaks to the ease of use issue weather I choose Ubuntu or suse or
whatever doesn't really make that much of a difference. Besides the non easy
to use distros still exist for the people like the OP who want the added
control and added time.

------
javert
Different distros are good for different people and different things.

If you want to face a challenge, choose Gentoo (or one of many others).

If you just want a system that works and is free, use Ubuntu (or one of many
others).

If you are a power user who gets more practical value out of a more customized
system, choose Arch Linux (or one of many others).

Having more diversity in distros (which implies having some that are easier to
use) can only be a _good_ thing.

Also, you have to remember that Linux itself is not an operating system. Trust
me, the Linux kernel has not gotten any easier to use from anyone's
perspective.

------
JCThoughtscream
There is NO such thing as too easy to use. The whole point of an operating
system is to be functional - in every aspect of that word. The more intuitive
it is, the /better/ it's been designed.

~~~
javert
Not necessarily. The simplest systems are the most intuitive, but they
ultimately limit the power of the user to do a wider scope of things that
he/she might want to do.

Really, you want your "intuitiveness" to scale inversely with the scope of
things the system can do.

If you have a large system, it doesn't need to be intuitive, but it needs to
be conceptually coherent---that is, it needs to limit accidental complexity.

I think it's accurate to say that good Linux distros follow these principles.

~~~
vorador
This is not necessarily right. Take for instance a pen.

~~~
javert
A pen is 100% intuitive and can do exactly 1 thing.

What's your point?

